# Garland's  DOJ asks court to keep Trump Mar-a-Lago search affidavit sealed



## excalibur (Aug 15, 2022)

The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.









						DOJ asks court to keep Trump search affidavit sealed
					

A judge seat a hearing for Thursday




					www.ny1.com


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!

These people are sick.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."

What part of national security do you object to?


----------



## lantern2814 (Aug 15, 2022)

Sadly, this was predictable. Seems somebody thinks Melania Trump’s lingerie (which these agents are probably wearing) is a National security issue.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Sadly, this was predictable. Seems somebody thinks Melania Trump’s lingerie (which these agents are probably wearing) is a National security issue.


That's just stupid.
It is all on surveillance footage.
No one searched Melania's lingerie.
These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.


AKA....COPS.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

lantern2814 said:


> Sadly, this was predictable. Seems somebody thinks Melania Trump’s lingerie (which these agents are probably wearing) is a National security issue.


I'm pretty sure the first FBI director wore women's underwear.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> AKA....COPS.


Whatever.  It's some sick shit.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.



The big cover up begins to cover the FBIs dirty tracks.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.



Sorry, Magic Mushroom, but it is NOT all on security footage!  They do not have cameras in all 128 rooms!  Not even close.  Any moron would know that.

And they already admitted to going all through her wardrobe!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


National security besmurity.. 

pffft.. Garantee you it's not about that, but if something is planted then it'll quickly be all about that.

If not inventoried, and then not sealed on sight with witnesses from both sides observing, then the evidence is tainted and therefore is no good.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> What part of national security do you object to?



I bet you objected to every bit of it from 2017 thru 2020!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> AKA....COPS.


Oh you all are supporting cops now eh ?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course they did.  That is the pertinent info that would hang their asses.  I don't GAF what the warrant and the inventory say--I want to know the justification for issuing the warrant in the first place.


----------



## Astrostar (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> These people are sick.


More Trump Cult bullshit.  Forget ever seeing that.  It would give away how his prosecution will proceed giving him a chance to refine his lies.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> National security besmurity..
> 
> pffft.. Garantee you it's not about that, but if something is planted then it'll quickly be all about that.
> 
> If not inventoried, and then not sealed on sight with witnesses from both sides observing, then the evidence is tainted and therefore is no good.


So, what are you saying was "planted?"
The materials that Trump says had already been declassified?
Or the stuff he claims wasn't there?
At any rate the surveillance video should clearly show agents on their way in with the (supposedly) "planted" items right?

Unless of course you are full of shit, which would be my guess.


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> I'm pretty sure the first FBI director wore women's underwear.


----------



## excalibur (Aug 15, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> More Trump Cult bullshit.  Forget ever seeing that.  It would give away how his prosecution will proceed giving him a chance to refine his lies.



You do know that if they charge Trump with anything he and his attorneys get the affidavit in discovery? No?


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.


Linkie.


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> So, what are you saying was "planted?"
> The materials that Trump says had already been declassified?
> Or the stuff he claims wasn't there?
> At any rate the surveillance video should clearly show agents on their way in with the (supposedly) "planted" items right?
> ...


Look! Another clown that gets a media enema!


----------



## Penelope (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It must be going to use to investigate tramp.


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Lol like you anything that actually happened!


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie.











						Trump and family watched FBI Mar-a-Lago search on security camera from New York
					

Christina Bobb says Trump and family ‘probably had a better view... because they had the CCTV’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## The Duke (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they do, the corrupt bastages!

I thought I saw him ask for it to be unsealed, what's going on here?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Concerned American said:


> Linkie.











						Trump and family watched FBI Mar-a-Lago search on security camera from New York
					

Christina Bobb says Trump and family ‘probably had a better view... because they had the CCTV’




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Trump and family watched FBI Mar-a-Lago search on security camera from New York
> 
> 
> Christina Bobb says Trump and family ‘probably had a better view... because they had the CCTV’
> ...


"Probably..."


----------



## Penelope (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh you all are supporting cops now eh ?


I always have. And I support the FBI.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

mudwhistle said:


> That's what criminals in government always say....when they're covering up their crimes.
> 
> View attachment 682939View attachment 682941











						What the Mueller report tells us about Trump, Russia and obstruction
					

The special counsel found 11 instances in which Trump and his campaign’s actions may have amounted to obstruction of justice




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## The Duke (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> So, what are you saying was "planted?"
> The materials that Trump says had already been declassified?
> Or the stuff he claims wasn't there?
> At any rate the surveillance video should clearly show agents on their way in with the (supposedly) "planted" items right?
> ...


They could add wtf ever they want after they get the boxes back to the shop, brah. IF they were dishonest shitbags, which I think they are.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> These people are sick.


No sicker than their voters are stupid. That’s pretty sick.


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> You do know that if they charge Trump with anything he and his attorneys get the affidavit in discovery? No?


Sure but in before some liberal "judge" gags it.....You know, Mah National Security.


----------



## d0gbreath (Aug 15, 2022)

The affidavit is sealed.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I always have. And I support the FBI.


Only because they're corrupt. 
If the media all of the sudden started criticizing the FBI.....you'd jump in with both feet without a second thought.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


The part where democrats lie.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look at all the death threats the magistrate judge got.  And all he did was approve the search warrant.

Imagine what Trumps followers would do if they knew the identity of the confidential informant.

We already saw one of Trumps people attack the FBI office.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.


The presidents home was protected by armed government goons.

Who let the other armed government goons in.


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


Coming from a DOJ that is anonymously leaking things that are negative towards Trump while at the same time hiding behind "ongoing investigation" makes that question a bit of a farce, Mike!


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Aug 15, 2022)

Biden's DOJ has a huge credibility gap.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Coming from a DOJ that is anonymously leaking things that are negative towards Trump while at the same time hiding behind "ongoing investigation" makes that question a bit of a farce, Mike!


Are you talking about the search warrant, and the inventory of items seized?

You know that Trump was the first to call for releasing that information.  And Merick Garlnd just called Trumps bluff.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Oldestyle said:


> Coming from a DOJ that is anonymously leaking things that are negative towards Trump while at the same time hiding behind "ongoing investigation" makes that question a bit of a farce, Mike!


It is not the fault of the DOJ that everything that can be said about Trump happens to be negative.
He's just that kinda guy.
And not commenting on ongoing investigations is pretty standard operating procedure for law enforcement.
Do you think Trump should be some exception?


----------



## Oldestyle (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> It is not the fault of the DOJ that everything that can be said about Trump happens to be negative.
> He's just that kinda guy.
> And not commenting on ongoing investigations is pretty standard operating procedure for law enforcement.
> Do you think Trump should be some exception?


I think it's a load of crap when the DOJ is leaking like a sieve to a compliant main stream media while refusing to release the affidavit claiming "ongoing investigation"!  Is Garland making even a token effort to stop the leaks?  I won't hold my breath on that!  (eye roll)


----------



## iceberg (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> It is not the fault of the DOJ that everything that can be said about Trump happens to be negative.
> He's just that kinda guy.
> And not commenting on ongoing investigations is pretty standard operating procedure for law enforcement.
> Do you think Trump should be some exception?


It's shit like this that no one who took less than 3 years to get out of the 2nd grade takes you seriously.


----------



## Couchpotato (Aug 15, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Look at all the death threats the magistrate judge got.  And all he did was approve the search warrant.
> 
> Imagine what Trumps followers would do if they knew the identity of the confidential informant.
> 
> We already saw one of Trumps people attack the FBI office.


They would probably travel across the country with plans to kill a US Supreme Court Justice... Oh wait.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

iceberg said:


> It's shit like this that no one who took less than 3 years to get out of the 2nd grade takes you seriously.


"If charged and convicted, Trump could face up to 20 years in federal prison or be barred from running for office.

Trump denies wrongdoing, claiming he had the authority to declassify documents and that the FBI seized documents protected by attorney-client and executive privilege.

But his legal jeopardy extends further.

The House January 6 committee and the DoJ continue to investigate Trump’s attempts to overturn the 2020 election and incitement of the deadly US Capitol attack.

Trump is also under investigation in New York, over his business and tax affairs, and in Georgia, regarding attempts to overturn his defeat by Joe Biden."









						Trump should announce run for 2024 soon to avoid indictment, source says
					

Source close to Donald Trump suggested the justice department would find it trickier to prosecute a presidential candidate




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


Garland fucked up and he knows it.... now its CYA time....


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> The presidents home was protected by armed government goons.
> 
> Who let the other armed government goons in.


The DOJ.  Biden's boy went after Biden's number one political opponent.  This is the kind of stuff that happens in third world shitholes.  Congratulations Democrats.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "If charged and convicted, Trump could face up to 20 years in federal prison or be barred from running for office.
> 
> Trump denies wrongdoing, claiming he had the authority to declassify documents and that the FBI seized documents protected by attorney-client and executive privilege.
> 
> ...


Scared to death he's gonna win back the White House.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "If charged and convicted, Trump could face up to 20 years in federal prison or be barred from running for office


  .... even if he is convicted of keeping classified documents.... there are only a few things that can disqualify someone from running for president and you can look them up on the internet.... one of them is if you ever fought for the confederacy... I don't think Trump did that.... but I don't put it past the dems to say he did....


----------



## citygator (Aug 15, 2022)

Right wing nuts after FBI find classified info illegally at Trumps place: “Who’s the rat?”


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

citygator said:


> Right wing nuts after FBI find classified info illegally at Trumps place: “Who’s the rat?”


Garland.  Don't you think Garland hates Trump with every fiber of his being?  He has a good reason.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Scared to death he's gonna win back the White House.


He might have a hard time doing that from a prison cell.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> He might have a hard time doing that from a prison cell.


We don't put Presidents in prison.


----------



## citygator (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put Presidents in prison.


He’s not the president.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

citygator said:


> He’s not the president.


We don't put ex Presidents in prison.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put Presidents in prison.


He is an EX


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put ex Presidents in prison.


We would have, if Gerald Ford didn't give Richard Nixon a presidential pardon.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> He is an EX


Doesn't matter.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put ex Presidents in prison.


We haven't yet.
But then again, we've never had a POTUS like this train wreck before.
Have we?


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> These people are sick.


These people are the real criminals . Yet they read Trump.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> We would have, if Gerald Ford didn't give Richard Nixon a presidential pardon.


Nope.  Nixon wouldn't have gone to prison.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> We haven't yet.
> But then again, we've never had a POTUS like this train wreck before.
> Have we?


Trump hasn't broken any laws or been charged with anything.  You're swallowing the propaganda.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put ex Presidents in prison.











						National Archives releases draft indictment of Richard Nixon amid Mueller probe | CNN Politics
					

The National Archives released a central set of documents from the Watergate scandal on Wednesday, including a would-be indictment against President Richard Nixon, following a lawsuit pointing to its relevance in the current era.




					www.cnn.com
				




The National Archives released a central set of documents from the Watergate scandal on Wednesday, including a would-be indictment against President Richard Nixon

The draft indictment showed that a grand jury planned to charge Nixon with bribery, conspiracy, obstruction of justice and obstruction of a criminal investigation.


----------



## Whodatsaywhodat. (Aug 15, 2022)

EvilCat Breath said:


> The part where democrats lie.


Democrats lie about everything.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> National Archives releases draft indictment of Richard Nixon amid Mueller probe | CNN Politics
> 
> 
> The National Archives released a central set of documents from the Watergate scandal on Wednesday, including a would-be indictment against President Richard Nixon, following a lawsuit pointing to its relevance in the current era.
> ...


Yep.  Big difference between charged and convicted.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Trump hasn't broken any laws or been charged with anything.  You're swallowing the propaganda.


Sure he has.
You know as well as I do he has broken plenty of laws.
He just hasn't been charged yet.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Yep.  Big difference between charged and convicted.


Nixons  co-conspirators were indicted, tried, convicted, sentenced, and sent to prison.


----------



## meaner gene (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Sure he has.
> You know as well as I do he has broken plenty of laws.
> He just hasn't been charged yet.


They said the same thing about not being charged, about Steve Bannon.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


  The entire Biden Presidency.From emboldening the Taliban
  with an infernal and hazard withdrawal from Afghanistan,Where over
  $ 80 Billion of Military gear { Weapons,Humvees,Blacks hawks 
   and jets and the computer softwear to help run }.
    Then the most Unsecure open border in American History.
     Helping illegals go throughout the Country,providing them with  
     travel,food and lodging.
      Not giving a whit about the unbelievable trafficking of the
  most deadly drug in history { Fentanyl }.
     There's more ... Mush more.


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

Garland's DOJ asks court to keep Trump Mar-a-Lago search affidavit sealed​


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!
> 
> These people are sick.





Second and third.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 15, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> More Trump Cult bullshit.  Forget ever seeing that.  It would give away how his prosecution will proceed giving him a chance to refine his lies.


Otherwise in order to attempt to set him up yet again, he can't see the train coming until it runs him over this time eh ? I thought entrapment was against the law or at the least an unorthodoxed way of doing things, but you Democrat's (I forgot), are rewriting the rules so nothing matters anymore in the way of structured law and order nor does a supposed blind unbiased justice exist anymore today. Pitiful situation in this country these days, and I mean Pitiful...


----------



## citygator (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> We don't put ex Presidents in prison.


They don’t have parsons for life. You’re insane.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.


Tough. Stop breaking the law.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Sure he has.
> You know as well as I do he has broken plenty of laws.
> He just hasn't been charged yet.


Then charge him.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I always have. And I support the FBI.


Unless they're white cops shooting unarmed blacks. 
But you'll wait for your handlers to tell you when to start rioting. 
After all...only black lives matter.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Tough. Stop breaking the law.


What law has he broken?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> What law has he broken?


Obstruction. Possibly espionage.

For starters. Gotta squeeze him into a trial first.


----------



## miketx (Aug 15, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I always have. And I support the FBI.


Crime lover


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


This is to protect Garland's ass, not national security.


----------



## Wild Bill Kelsoe (Aug 15, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Obstruction. Possibly espionage.
> 
> For starters. Gotta squeeze him into a trial first.


No, you have to have evidence first.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "If charged and convicted, Trump could face up to 20 years in federal prison or be barred from running for office.
> 
> Trump denies wrongdoing, claiming he had the authority to declassify documents and that the FBI seized documents protected by attorney-client and executive privilege.
> 
> ...


ok.

4 years.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> You do know that if they charge Trump with anything he and his attorneys get the affidavit in discovery? No?


   Means little to Nada.When breaking the Rule of Law practically
  each week what's one more example.That's what we're dealing with here.
   Manifest use of Lying and actual Framing.
    Smear,slander and besmirch a former Potus as if fashionable.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

citygator said:


> They don’t have parsons for life. You’re insane.


Yep.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> The entire Biden Presidency.From emboldening the Taliban
> with an infernal and hazard withdrawal from Afghanistan,Where over
> $ 80 Billion of Military gear { Weapons,Humvees,Blacks hawks
> and jets and the computer softwear to help run }.
> ...


Straight from Sean Hannity's mouth to your brain.
Sheeple.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

Just breaking by John Solomon The DOJ just admitting
   via credible sources that they did over-collect.
   Probably because Donald Trump's lawyers have 
   confirmed and are very concerned about 3 Trump
   passports { 2 of which were expired } that got snatched.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Straight from Sean Hannity's mouth to your brain.
> Sheeple.


   Hannity is an honest American Patriot.That is why he's been
  at Fox since the beginning.
   What's your excuse.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Straight from Sean Hannity's mouth to your brain.
> Sheeple.


   Became a member around the time Biden micro-managed
  the Worse withdrawal of troops in american history.
   Which is not gonna be wished-away.


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> What part of national security do you object to?


BS Filter .....The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.. *Ex-President Tard.  You are confusing the armed SS with the FBI.  I know, it's hard when you're stupid.*

toobfreak .....The big cover up begins.  *trump started that shit in 2015.*

beagle9 ....... National security besmurity...  *Blabber*

Concerned American ..... I want to know the justification for issuing the warrant in the first place.  *Patience Bitch.*

mudwhistle ....... Only because they're corrupt.  *Damn Right, the entire trump administration is corrupt.*


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 15, 2022)

citygator said:


> FBI find classified info illegally at Trumps place


What classified info did they find?....


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Biden micro-managed
> the Worse withdrawal of troops in american history.


POS trump started the withdrawal and was so incompetent that he couldn't finish the job.  

He was too busy crying Fake News, Stolen Election, Drain my Swamp, and "No, I don't take responsibility at ALL."









						'I don't take responsibility at all': Trump deflects blame for coronavirus testing fumble
					

Trump has spent weeks downplaying the virus' outbreak.




					www.politico.com
				





Classic Trump.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> Patience Bitch.


You talk to your mother with that mouth?  Tell us again why you should be teaching our children?  Run along Winnie, you are wrong again.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> BS Filter .....The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.. *Ex-President Tard.  You are confusing the armed SS with the FBI.  I know, it's hard when you're stupid.*
> 
> toobfreak .....The big cover up begins.  *trump started that shit in 2015.*
> 
> ...


    Only,Merely,Historically,Factually,a First in the lexicon of U.S.
    History.Where words are not sufficient.We need to view it.
    Like how MLK and his Protestors were treated by Democrat bigot
     Bull Connor.


----------



## Concerned American (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> POS trump started the withdrawal and was so incompetent that he couldn't finish the job.


Wrong again Winnie.  Trump negotiated a withdrawal that was to be completed by May 2021, which was five months after he left office.  It was up to the incoming regime to carry out treaties that were negotiated by the outgoing administration.  That is how the US has operated forever until the vegetable was planted in the WH.  The vegetable was not capable of keeping US promises and completed a deadly pull out three months after the promised deadline, leaving American allies, citizens and 80 billion dollars worth of US military hardware that the Taliban showed off today.  Try again, moron.  This time research your subject, your ignorance will be less notable.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 15, 2022)

Wild Bill Kelsoe said:


> No, you have to have evidence first.


Correct.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> POS trump started the withdrawal and was so incompetent that he couldn't finish the job.
> 
> He was too busy crying Fake News, Stolen Election, Drain my Swamp, and "No, I don't take responsibility at ALL."
> 
> ...


No sane and honest American worth their salt believes that 
   horseshit.Nor did they when Harebrained Biden who
  accused Border agents on horseback of using whips to flog
    illegals crossing a texan river.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 15, 2022)

Rambunctious said:


> What classified info did they find?....


As Mark levin explained on his Radio show ... Most
  Docs are classified.Especially concerning a White House
    by the D.C. swamp when a Republican is in charge.
    Never mind when Bill Clinton or Barack Obama.
     To the degree that when Obama took over 30 million 
  pages of docs to Chicago,promising to return them and
  never did.How come.Because NARA { National Archives Records Adm }
   stepped in and confirmed that they were ALL Unclassified.
   Imagine that.
    No don't Imagine.Not even Joseph Stalin tried to hoodwink
   Russians with that sloppy a take.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

A


Winco said:


> BS Filter .....The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.. *Ex-President Tard.  You are confusing the armed SS with the FBI.  I know, it's hard when you're stupid.*
> 
> toobfreak .....The big cover up begins.  *trump started that shit in 2015.*
> 
> ...


Re you speaking English here?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Became a member around the time Biden micro-managed
> the Worse withdrawal of troops in american history.
> Which is not gonna be wished-away.


He just implemented Trump's plan.


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> A
> 
> Re you speaking English here?


Very Clearly.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 15, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Hannity is an honest American Patriot.That is why he's been
> at Fox since the beginning.
> What's your excuse.


Hannity is a prostitute who sells shit on the radio.


----------



## konradv (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Garland’s protecting the integrity of the investigation, a concept with which Trumpistas aren’t very familiar.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> BS Filter .....The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.. *Ex-President Tard.  You are confusing the armed SS with the FBI.  I know, it's hard when you're stupid.*
> 
> toobfreak .....The big cover up begins.  *trump started that shit in 2015.*
> 
> ...


They were armed with assault rifles.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Hannity is a prostitute who sells shit on the radio.


Good for him.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


The greatest threat to America's national security today is Biden's DOJ.  He is doing exactly the same thing Putin is doing in Russia.  First, he forms an agency within Homeland Security to fight "disinformation", meaning whatever doesn't work well for him politically, and now he wants to hide a raid by the FBI that had no purpose other than to try to make Trump look bad.  A lack of transparency in government undermines democracy and that is the greatest threat to our national security.


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> They were armed with assault rifles.


Yes, trumps SS were armed.
What's your point?


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> Yes, trumps SS were armed.
> What's your point?


The FBI wasn't armed?


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The FBI wasn't armed?


Were they?
IDK, but I have seen pictures of the trump SS team.  Armed.


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The FBI wasn't armed?


Do you have pictures of Armed FBI.
I heard they went in as plain clothed.
Hearsay though, I wasn't there.
But you think the FBI was armed.
Fine, just provide the proof.


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> Do you have pictures of Armed FBI.
> I heard they went in as plain clothed.
> Hearsay though, I wasn't there.
> But you think the FBI was armed.
> Fine, just provide the proof.


I don't have proof.  Why did the FBI take Trump's passports?


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> Do you have pictures of Armed FBI.
> I heard they went in as plain clothed.
> Hearsay though, I wasn't there.
> But you think the FBI was armed.
> Fine, just provide the proof.


Plain clothes FBI are allowed to carry guns.


----------



## Winco (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> *I don't have proof. * Why did the FBI take Trump's passports?


*I don't have proof. 
A step towards honesty.


Why take his passport?   You know the answer.  Flight Risk.*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> *I don't have proof.
> A step towards honesty.
> 
> 
> Why take his passport?   You know the answer.  Flight Risk.*


Comic book response


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> *I don't have proof.
> A step towards honesty.
> 
> 
> Why take his passport?   You know the answer.  Flight Risk.*


He hasn't been charged with anything.  I also said that plain clothes FBI are allowed to carry guns.
So you have no problem with the FBI taking your passport without you being charged with a crime? Wow.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> *I don't have proof.
> A step towards honesty.
> 
> 
> Why take his passport?   You know the answer.  Flight Risk.*



If he's such a flight risk why wait 565 days to take his passport? He has a personal 757 at his disposal. Don't cha think if he woulda wanted to run he wouldn't need 565 days to do it?


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

Garland is the Jewish Goebbels of our time


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> He hasn't been charged with anything.  I also said that plain clothes FBI are allowed to carry guns.
> So you have no problem with the FBI taking your passport without you being charged with a crime? Wow.


This is the former president of the USA
You moron


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

airplanemechanic said:


> If he's such a flight risk why wait 565 days to take his passport? He has a personal 757 at his disposal. Don't cha think if he woulda wanted to run he wouldn't need 565 days to do it?


Never ever did I ever thought that the USA could become a fascist dictatorship


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

excalibur said:


> You do know that if they charge Trump with anything he and his attorneys get the affidavit in discovery? No?


It appears that Pol Pot Garland will charge him


----------



## BS Filter (Aug 15, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> This is the former president of the USA
> You moron


Yes, just like Bush, Clinton, Carter and Obama, and entitled to the exact same benefits and respect. Why take his passports?


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> Yes, just like Bush, Clinton, Carter and Obama, and entitled to the exact same benefits and respect. Why take his passports?


The USA is now a full fledged fascist nation


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

Why am I not arrested ??
I am small potatoes now 

Very bewildering how Jews have now become the new Germans


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

You can’t go back now


----------



## iceberg (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Hannity is a prostitute who sells shit on the radio.


And you are a troll selling shit in here.


----------



## skye (Aug 15, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> The USA is now a full fledged fascist nation



Yes it is.....under this stolen thuggish criminal  Administration it is!

Not for long though!

Thanks GOD~!


----------



## Lastamender (Aug 15, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


But China owning incest Joe means nothing?  Open borders mean nothing? What kind of national security do you really think we have?


----------



## Quasar44 (Aug 15, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> But China owning incest Joe means nothing?  Open borders mean nothing? What kind of national security do you really think we have.


There is zero opposition party


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 15, 2022)

Winco said:


> *I don't have proof.
> A step towards honesty.
> 
> 
> Why take his passport?   You know the answer.  Flight Risk.*


Actually, if they did take it, that would be a criminal act by the FBI since they are only entitled to search for or take items listed in the warrant, and Trump's passports weren't on the warrant.  Further evidence the raid was purely an illegal political action by the Biden administration.


----------



## Prof.Lunaphile (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Wow!  You seem very offended by that.  I hope you didn't commit to the Democrats.  Biden will resign by the end of the week.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> The part where a President's home is raided by armed government goons.



Trump's not the president anymore. I don't care how crazy you are.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2022)

Quasar44 said:


> The USA is now a full fledged fascist nation



By going after suspected criminals


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 16, 2022)

meaner gene said:


> Look at all the death threats the magistrate judge got.  And all he did was approve the search warrant.
> 
> Imagine what Trumps followers would do if they knew the identity of the confidential informant.
> 
> We already saw one of Trumps people attack the FBI office.


They’re practically as violent as a BLM peaceful protester!


----------



## Stryder50 (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


What part of Constitutional Liberty and Personal Freedom Protection do you object to, Komrade?

Just how far should an increasingly expanding and unrestrained Central Government be allowed to ignore individual Citizen Liberties and Rights to pursue a subjective and political faction agenda of intimidation and Rights/Freedom infringement  ???

It is we, whom oppose the growing dictatorship of a "Police State" whom are the real targets. Trump is just the high profile surrogate patsy to attack and be the "message" target of the growing Leftist oppressions.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

Penelope said:


> I always have. And I support the FBI.


If you support the Democrat's then you are a liar. They allowed Innocent cops to be assassinated in the field by their pandering rhetoric and allowances of the riot partying to get out of control. The blood is on their hands big time.


----------



## 1srelluc (Aug 16, 2022)

LOL.....DOJ's version of "follow the science".


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 16, 2022)

konradv said:


> Garland’s protecting the integrity of the investigation, a concept with which Trumpistas aren’t very familiar.


I cannot recall such a facial expression as this Garland toadie.
  He's actually seems petrified by what he's about to say { whenever }.
   No confidence at all in what he's about to say.Reminiscent of
   when an american is captured by the enemy { Taliban } and
   makes a plea { being video'd }.
    Probably because he's been coached as to what to say.
    Just that and NO MORE.Which. is what's he's done repeatedly
     as AG.When before Congress,pretty much the same doggone thing.
     That reeks of Hiding something.Pretending.
     No way is it analogous to " Integrity ".
    Biden is the exact same.Two peas in a pod.
    Where Donald Trump welcomed questions from a one-sided
     Press pool,Biden refuses to take most questions.
     This is not rocket science.It's ... Stalinism!


----------



## konradv (Aug 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> I cannot recall such a facial expression as this Garland toadie.
> He's actually seems petrified by what he's about to say { whenever }.
> No confidence at all in what he's about to say.Reminiscent of
> when an american is captured by the enemy { Taliban } and
> ...


The only fear I see is in the eyes of Trump as he contemplates a future where his clothes may match his face.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 16, 2022)

konradv said:


> The only fear I see is in the eyes of Trump as he contemplates a future where his clothes may match his face.


The only voices that are combating this New World Order and
  thereby these Democrats are those folk who are religious and
  believe in God.There are no secular institutions that are fighting  back 
   in order to Keep the United States and the world from falling
  into severe Socialism or Wokeness.
   Trump is the hero to a majority of Americans because he believes
   in Freedoms and Liberties.Free Speech and Free Travel and a strong military
     and Closed borders.No Lockdowns Period.No Emergency Orders form the
     State.Freedom to Chose and prosper with as little coaching as possible
   from whoever deems themself Big Brother.
     Safe and Secure Elections and a functioning Supreme Court devoid
    of hecklers.Gun Rights as prescribed under the Constitution.
     If for no other reason than to protect one's family and home.
   If it hasn't occured to yer type,the left is afraid of Trump.
     Because he has the gift to keep america from All Falling Down.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> The only voices that are combating this New World Order and
> thereby these Democrats are those folk who are religious and
> believe in God.There are no secular institutions that are fighting  back
> in order to Keep the United States and the world from falling
> ...


"A hero to a majority of Americans?"
Not really.
The majority elected Jie Biden.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "If charged and convicted, Trump could face up to 20 years in federal prison or be barred from running for office.
> 
> Trump denies wrongdoing, claiming he had the authority to declassify documents and that the FBI seized documents protected by attorney-client and executive privilege.
> 
> ...


They've already botched the raid, because they didn't inventory the content's before leaving the residence, otherwise having all attorney's or witnesses present in order to watch the boxes be opened and/or sealed with tamper proof seal's that would be recognized by all parties when the content's are reopened at the appropriate later date, accounted for, identified, and indexed into evidence with all parties and Attorneys present.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "A hero to a majority of Americans?"
> Not really.
> The majority elected Jie Biden.


Prove it..


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Tough. Stop breaking the law.


You run your mouth as if you are smart, but then you say the most stupid stuff like the partisan hack that you are. You can't prove that Trump broke any law because your cult leaders haven't informed you yet, but here you are making claims you can't back up. lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 16, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember when democrats called Watergate a Constitutional crisis.  LOL  Now the same democrats have used the government to spy on Republicans and steal their private papers


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You run your mouth as if you are smart, but then you say the most stupid stuff like the partisan hack that you are. You can't prove that Trump broke any law because your cult leaders haven't informed you yet, but here you are making claims you can't back up. lol


Breaking the law isn't partisan. You are a magaturd. Get over it.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Breaking the law isn't partisan. You are a magaturd. Get over it.


Doubling down on your stupid eh ?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Doubling down on your stupid eh ?


No, that's the magaturd move. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> No, that's the magaturd move. Every. Single. Time.


So now you are a magaturd... lol


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> So now you are a magaturd... lol


Now who's the idiot.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Prove it..


Joe Biden......306 electoral votes
Donald Trump......232 electoral votes

Popular vote
*Joe Biden......81,268,924
Donald Trump.....74,216,154

https://www.whitehouse.gov/administration/president-biden/*


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Now who's the idiot.


You


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Joe Biden......306 electoral votes
> Donald Trump......232 electoral votes
> 
> Popular vote
> ...


Pffft.... Those stats are tainted, so do you have an unbiased source ??


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> You


Are we done?


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Joe Biden......306 electoral votes
> Donald Trump......232 electoral votes
> 
> Popular vote
> ...


  Trump won 2,497 counties
   Biden won 477 counties
   Trump won 18 of 19 Battleground bellwether counties.
    Trump won Florida,Ohio and Texas with no snags.
    No President in over 150 years ever lost a Re-election
   when they Increased their vote.Trump had over 3 million
  more votes in 2020 than 2016.
    Plus even though losing the popular vote in 2016
     Trump took a majority of States. Namely 30 states.
      If Trump just tied Hillary in California he would have 
    scored around a million more votes in the Popular vote.
        In California Hillary had - 8,753,788
        In California Trump had - 4,483,810


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "A hero to a majority of Americans?"
> Not really.
> The majority elected Jie Biden.


And the majority regret it.  Just look at the polls.









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Joe Biden......306 electoral votes
> Donald Trump......232 electoral votes
> 
> Popular vote
> ...


And now nearly 60% wish they hadn't.









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com


----------



## excalibur (Aug 16, 2022)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I remember when democrats called Watergate a Constitutional crisis.  LOL  Now the same democrats have used the government to spy on Republicans and steal their private papers




History now says the CIA was behind that. A coup against Nixon by the deep state.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 16, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Trump won 2,497 counties
> Biden won 477 counties
> Trump won 18 of 19 Battleground bellwether counties.
> Trump won Florida,Ohio and Texas with no snags.
> ...


Gee!!
It sounds like trump at least deserves a participation trophy!


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 16, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Pffft.... Those stats are tainted, so do you have an unbiased source ??


How are those "stats" tainted?
And WTF is a "tainted stat" anyway?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 16, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> How are those "stats" tainted?
> And WTF is a "tainted stat" anyway?


You know how, so don't act dumb.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Trump won 2,497 counties
> Biden won 477 counties
> Trump won 18 of 19 Battleground bellwether counties.
> Trump won Florida,Ohio and Texas with no snags.
> ...



We don't count counties to elect presidents. Electoral votes do. And the way the voting ended, Biden received 81 million votes to Trump's 74 million, dispersed by the states by a Biden victory of 306 to 232.

A landslide.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> And now nearly 60% wish they hadn't.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL

That doesn't say 60% wish they hadn't of voted for him. It says 60% don't think he's doing a good job.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 17, 2022)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That doesn't say 60% wish they hadn't of voted for him. It says 60% don't think he's doing a good job.


Either way it's not good for him..  in fact it's saying the same thing, because if they say he's not doing a good job, then do you think that the former doesn't apply also ??  It takes something to say in a 60% range that a president isn't doing a good job.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Either way it's not good for him..  in fact it's saying the same thing, because if they say he's not doing a good job, then do you think that the former doesn't apply also ??  It takes something to say in a 60% range that a president isn't doing a good job.



Not the same. I voted for him. I don't think he's doing a good job. I don't wish I hadn't voted for him.

The reason I voted for him was to get Trump out. Mission accomplished. I don't regret that.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 17, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Yep. They are desperately trying to get any information to derail the charges against Trump. 

And they aren’t going to get it.

And even if they won back a majority in congress. They have no power to compel the AG, or the FBI to release any evidence in an ongoing criminal investigation.

Garland holds all the cards, and the magamites are drawing dead from the stack.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 17, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Either way it's not good for him..  in fact it's saying the same thing, because if they say he's not doing a good job, then do you think that the former doesn't apply also ??  It takes something to say in a 60% range that a president isn't doing a good job.



Biden is doing a great job. Voted for him the first time when he stomped Trumps ass into dust. Will be doing the same again.

Look forward to continue hearing from the losing side, how much us on the winning side don’t like our candidate.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 17, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Biden is doing a great job. Voted for him the first time when he stomped Trumps ass into dust. Will be doing the same again.
> 
> Look forward to continue hearing from the losing side, how much us on the winning side don’t like our candidate.


I did suggest a participation trophy for Trump for at least trying in 2020.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 17, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> More Trump Cult bullshit.  Forget ever seeing that.  It would give away how his prosecution will proceed giving him a chance to refine his lies.


It gives away nothing.  in a trial the defense is authorized access to everything in the prosecution’s case under discovery.  Only on TV or in movies is the prosecution allowed to “find” evidence at the last second and spring it on a unprepared defense team.


----------



## bodecea (Aug 17, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So sad that the MAGA cult can't threaten more than who they already know about.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 17, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Trump won 2,497 counties
> Biden won 477 counties
> Trump won 18 of 19 Battleground bellwether counties.
> Trump won Florida,Ohio and Texas with no snags.
> ...


You've already been given your advantage in smaller population states with the electoral college....more electors than smaller state populations warrant, and they gave California, fewer electors than their population dictates.

That already is compensated for, with the electoral college vote....

And with that electoral college advantage, you still lost the electoral college vote, 306 to 232!

Trump wasn't even marginally close, to winning the election!


----------



## Care4all (Aug 17, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> I did suggest a participation trophy for Trump for at least trying in 2020.


Consolation Prize!


----------



## AZrailwhale (Aug 17, 2022)

Faun said:


> Not the same. I voted for him. I don't think he's doing a good job. I don't wish I hadn't voted for him.
> 
> The reason I voted for him was to get Trump out. Mission accomplished. I don't regret that.


So you think millions of illegal aliens flown all over the USA, bogus charges against Border Patrol Agents, a botched withdrawal from Afghanistan giving control of millions of people to sixth century religious fanatics, out of control inflation, high gas prices and attempts to murder SCOTUS justices were worth getting Trump out of office in favor of a democrat apparatchik whose president when he was a VP said “never underestimate Joe Biden’s ability to screw anything up”.  That says a lot more about you than your words here.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> So you think millions of illegal aliens flown all over the USA, bogus charges against Border Patrol Agents, a botched withdrawal from Afghanistan giving control of millions of people to sixth century religious fanatics, out of control inflation, high gas prices and attempts to murder SCOTUS justices were worth getting Trump out of office in favor of a democrat apparatchik whose president when he was a VP said “never underestimate Joe Biden’s ability to screw anything up”.  That says a lot more about you than your words here.



Regrettably, you can't show other than the border, we still wouldn't be facing those other issues had Trump won.


----------



## Stann (Aug 17, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an ongoing investigation, and one involving national security so they are justified in requesting it to be sealed
for now. Trump has already tried to tamper with witnesses in the past. That's too good strikes for against him and for the department of Justice.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2022)

AZrailwhale said:


> It gives away nothing.  in a trial the defense is authorized access to everything in the prosecution’s case under discovery.  Only on TV or in movies is the prosecution allowed to “find” evidence at the last second and spring it on a unprepared defense team.


If Trump or any individual is charged with a crime derived from this warrant, they will get the affidavit contents, thru discovery.

If no one is charged once the Doj investigation is complete, then the affidavit content, will be released to the public, as well.

Right now, the affidavit is part of this on going investigation, and other critical on going investigations of the DOJ.....

Unless the judge has been paid off by Trump, or blackmailed by trump, or afraid for his and family's life due to Trumper misplaced anger....  He will not release this affidavit at this time....no judge would.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Actually they demanded all the security cameras turned off. Kinda hard to plant evidence when they are on.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Nice to know some of the far-left persuation are still heartily
  in {* Stuck on Stupid } mode.The Illegal search { Obviously NO
  reasonable Probable Cause established } is attempting to be
   suppressed as if We the People aren't famaliar with that Democrat
   MainStream media tactic.
    Plus as the Raid started { Only a few Secret Service men were present }
    in the wee morning,these ballbuster FBI were dressed as if storming
  the cement compound where Bin Laden was hiding.it was announced
  that Closed circuit Cameras be turned off.
    Real transparency thar Bub.Thankfully some if not most closed
  circuit cameras were Not turned off.This c/o Donald Jr. explaing
  things.Like how Norak O'Donnell of CBS reported the outright lie that
   NO Donald Trump passports were taken.
     The vast majority of Americans are shocked { not merely dismayed }
    at this most Unamerican of abuses.One reason Dizzy Lizzy lost her
  primary but just short of 40 pts.

   * Used during Katrina in 2005 by Lieutenant General Russel Honore.
    Turns out the guys a control freak Big Democrat booster.
     As if New Orleans Mayor Ray Nagin was honest and above board.
    Nothing could be further from the truth.Nagin,a proud Democrat
    was eventually outted as corrupt as they come.
    Got Indicted on 21 corruption charges and is serving a 10 year 
  sentence.However they discounted his Terms of Imprisonment
   where " possible release date of no earlier than May 2023 " was
   abridged to Home Arrest due to Covid.Nagin pled while standing
  trial that he was near penniless and on Food Stamps.


----------



## Foolardi (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If Trump or any individual is charged with a crime derived from this warrant, they will get the affidavit contents, thru discovery.
> 
> If no one is charged once the Doj investigation is complete, then the affidavit content, will be released to the public, as well.
> 
> ...


 Americans are so used and fed up with this Drat Justice approach
  and excuse of " Ongoing investigation " bullcrap.
    The American Electorate { huge majority } is demanding that an
     affidavit be released.Alan Dershowitz is also recommending.
      Just redact any names that could be harmful in the event
   of empaneling a Grand Jury.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Yep. They are desperately trying to get any information to derail the charges against Trump.
> 
> And they aren’t going to get it.
> 
> ...


Garland is nothing but a Fauci lookalike little weasel....just like you.  And taking back Congress will have much more impact than your tiny little brain can imagine.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If Trump or any individual is charged with a crime derived from this warrant, they will get the affidavit contents, thru discovery.
> 
> If no one is charged once the Doj investigation is complete, then the affidavit content, will be released to the public, as well.
> 
> ...


No, this judge was paid off by Obama.
Dimmers are such crooks.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> You've already been given your advantage in smaller population states with the electoral college....more electors than smaller state populations warrant, and they gave California, fewer electors than their population dictates.
> 
> That already is compensated for, with the electoral college vote....
> 
> ...


And what was the county count?


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Biden is doing a great job. Voted for him the first time when he stomped Trumps ass into dust. Will be doing the same again.
> 
> Look forward to continue hearing from the losing side, how much us on the winning side don’t like our candidate.


Biden craps his diaper in front of the pope and shakes hands with air.  Great job.


----------



## skews13 (Aug 18, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Biden craps his diaper in front of the pope and shakes hands with air.  Great job.



You sound like a scared and desperate little girl. You probably are one.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> You sound like a scared and desperate little girl. You probably are one.


Nope....tick tick tick DImmer.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2022)

Foolardi said:


> Americans are so used and fed up with this Drat Justice approach
> and excuse of " Ongoing investigation " bullcrap.
> The American Electorate { huge majority } is demanding that an
> affidavit be released.Alan Dershowitz is also recommending.
> ...


They said a redacted version would be beyond Swiss cheese, and noting would be discerned from it.

I'm figuring the Judge may ask for a redacted version from the DOJ, to see what it would tell....

But a redacted version IS NOT WHAT IS BEING REQUESTED, by the suit.....  They want an unredacted affadavit.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> And what was the county count?


No federal election, ever, is counted by county vote....why are you even mentioning it???


----------



## skews13 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> No federal election, ever, is counted by county vote....why are you even mentioning it???



It’s the typical response of the scared, and desperate Trumphumper, that feels that noise tightening around their neck.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> No, this judge was paid off by Obama.
> Dimmers are such crooks.


Well, his wife was appointed to a state position by republican governor Rick Scott....that she still holds...  I doubt Rick Scott would have appointed the magistrate's wife, if he thought her husband was some radical, cheating, liberal....  

AND Most Importantly, judges are picked by random, for cases in this court....  No one knew, he would be the Magistrate.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Well, his wife was appointed to a state position by republican governor Rick Scott....that she still holds...  I doubt Rick Scott would have appointed the magistrate's wife, if he thought her husband was some radical, cheating, liberal....
> 
> AND Most Importantly, judges are picked by random, for cases in this court....  No one knew, he would be the Magistrate.


Oh sure....random with no thought to political ties or payoffs.  Riiight.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> No federal election, ever, is counted by county vote....why are you even mentioning it???


Because thee math doesnt work on the county count.  Of course it has no bearing on the official results, but highlights the massive cheating.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> They said a redacted version would be beyond Swiss cheese, and noting would be discerned from it.
> 
> I'm figuring the Judge may ask for a redacted version from the DOJ, to see what it would tell....
> 
> But a redacted version IS NOT WHAT IS BEING REQUESTED, by the suit.....  They want an unredacted affadavit.


Riiigght.  Little Commie midget can now decide what the public should see and not see, just like Goebbels.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Well, his wife was appointed to a state position by republican governor Rick Scott....that she still holds...  I doubt Rick Scott would have appointed the magistrate's wife, if he thought her husband was some radical, cheating, liberal....
> 
> AND Most Importantly, judges are picked by random, for cases in this court....  No one knew, he would be the Magistrate.


His wife is not the commie receiving payoffs.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If Trump or any individual is charged with a crime derived from this warrant, they will get the affidavit contents, thru discovery.
> 
> If no one is charged once the Doj investigation is complete, then the affidavit content, will be released to the public, as well.
> 
> ...


There is no valid reason the affidavit can't be released now.  Saying it is part of an ongoing investigation does not mean it can't be made public.  If the DOJ doesn't trust the public, then clearly doubts about the integrity of Biden's DOJ and about whether this search was just for political purposes have been validated.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is no valid reason the affidavit can't be released now.  Saying it is part of an ongoing investigation does not mean it can't be made public.  If the DOJ doesn't trust the public, then clearly doubts about the integrity of Biden's DOJ and about whether this search was just for political purposes have been validated.



It's not that the DoJ doesn't trust the public... it's that they don't trust the target of their investigation. Informing him what evidence they've gathered so far is only an advantage to Trump. No investigation is ever conducted in such a ridiculous fashion.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> They said a redacted version would be beyond Swiss cheese, and noting would be discerned from it.
> 
> I'm figuring the Judge may ask for a redacted version from the DOJ, to see what it would tell....
> 
> But a redacted version IS NOT WHAT IS BEING REQUESTED, by the suit.....  They want an unredacted affadavit.



You realize it looks now like the FBI leaked the story about he nuclear documents, then used the nuclear documents leak as reasoning for the search warrant.

Which they have done before.

Great move, Dems.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

Faun said:


> It's not that the DoJ doesn't trust the public... it's that they don't trust the target of their investigation. Informing him what evidence they've gathered so far is only an advantage to Trump. No investigation is ever conducted in such a ridiculous fashion.


The affidavit doesn't include all the information the DOJ has, or information about whether Trump has committed a crime, it just contains information about why the DOJ thought the documents they asked for in the warrant were at Mar-a-Lago.  

This is a civil matter and there is no criminal investigation because there is no evidence a crime has been committed.  The National Archive stated that some important documents were missing and the Democrats immediately said Trump took them without any proof to support that claim; nonetheless, back in June the FBI without a warrant, inspected the area where the documents Trump took with him were being stored, and made suggestions for more security, which have been since implemented, and Trump allowed them to take whatever documents they claimed were relevant.  

Now Garland asked for a warrant to search under Trump's bed and in his underwear drawer to try to find top secret documents Garland claims Trump may have secreted away there, and this is such an extraordinary request that the people have a right to know why they thought these documents were in his living quarters or if the search was just more evidence of Biden using instruments of government for political purpose as we get closer to the November elections.  In Russia, Putin uses the instruments of government, the police and the courts, to attack his political opponents and the people have a right to know if that is what Biden is doing as a part of the preparation for the November elections.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> The affidavit doesn't include all the information the DOJ has, or information about whether Trump has committed a crime, it just contains information about why the DOJ thought the documents they asked for in the warrant were at Mar-a-Lago.
> 
> This is a civil matter and there is no criminal investigation because there is no evidence a crime has been committed.  The National Archive stated that some important documents were missing and the Democrats immediately said Trump took them without any proof to support that claim; nonetheless, back in June the FBI without a warrant, inspected the area where the documents Trump took with him were being stored, and made suggestions for more security, which have been since implemented, and Trump allowed them to take whatever documents they claimed were relevant.
> 
> Now Garland asked for a warrant to search under Trump's bed and in his underwear drawer to try to find top secret documents Garland claims Trump may have secreted away there, and this is such an extraordinary request that the people have a right to know why they thought these documents were in his living quarters or if the search was just more evidence of Biden using instruments of government for political purpose as we get closer to the November elections.  In Russia, Putin uses the instruments of government, the police and the courts, to attack his political opponents and the people have a right to know if that is what Biden is doing as a part of the preparation for the November elections.


They are looking for the docs Trump has to make them look bad.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 18, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Doubling down on your stupid eh ?


Oh we are way beyond double.


----------



## iceberg (Aug 18, 2022)

skews13 said:


> Biden is doing a great job. Voted for him the first time when he stomped Trumps ass into dust. Will be doing the same again.
> 
> Look forward to continue hearing from the losing side, how much us on the winning side don’t like our candidate.


Biden has no idea what he is doing.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Incredible.... Transparent NOT !!!!!!!!!



There's no RIGHT for YOU to know what is in a sealed indictment.  



beagle9 said:


> These people are sick.



Remember Trump promised for 4 years to show his taxes.  He never did.  So in this case where there exists NO REASON OR LEGAL REQUIREMENT OR EVEN PROMISE to provide YOU with what is in this sealed indictment why are THESE folks "sick" but not Trump et al?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> AKA....COPS.



To be fair, Republicans have ALWAYS hated cops.  And veterans.

So this is to be expected.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> There's no RIGHT for YOU to know what is in a sealed indictment.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember Trump promised for 4 years to show his taxes.  He never did.  So in this case where there exists NO REASON OR LEGAL REQUIREMENT OR EVEN PROMISE to provide YOU with what is in this sealed indictment why are THESE folks "sick" but not Trump et al?


Let the judge decide then right?  Garland has no right to say it stays sealed any more than Trump wants it open, right?


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Let the judge decide then right?  Garland has no right to say it stays sealed any more than Trump wants it open, right?



Why is this so necessary at this time?  Is it because Trump is a god and it is illegal to prosecute a god?  Or is it because Trump has proven himself to be a man of sterling reputation without stain or implication on his character such that it is UNIMAGINABLE that he should have to be treated to the same thing all potential defendants are treated in the  US?

I'm really confused at how much Conservatives are OBSESSED with every jot and tittle of the law and making sure all things are clearly laid out first.  I mean we watched George Floyd get executed on the street for a POSSIBLE crime of passing a fake $20 and all we heard from the Right was "Blue lives mattah!"  

This dual-track justice system in which Trump and other powerful men are given every possible respect throughout the process and the system in which black men are murdered on the street for not cooperating enough is very confusing.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Let the judge decide then right?  Garland has no right to say it stays sealed any more than Trump wants it open, right?



Maybe we should let it all play out the way Julius and Ethel Rosenberg's case played out and THEN we can spend the next several years figuring out if it was all done "by the book".  Fair enough?


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

toomuchtime_ said:


> There is no valid reason the affidavit can't be released now.  Saying it is part of an ongoing investigation does not mean it can't be made public.  If the DOJ doesn't trust the public, then clearly doubts about the integrity of Biden's DOJ and about whether this search was just for political purposes have been validated.


So what if the search was "for political purposes"
like keeping a dangerous tyrant from ever holding power again.
You guys toss out that "political p


jbrownson0831 said:


> They are looking for the docs Trump has to make them look bad.


Right on cue.
I just heard the lunatic Dan Bongino spouting this nonsense on the radio a few minutes ago as I was driving across town on an errand.
I thought to myself "I'll give the message board MAGATards less than an hour before they are repeating this crap online.
And when I got hone and looked at my phone....PRESTO!
Here it is.
Sheeple!


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

If the search warrant application justified any search at all (which is plenty doubtful  from what we have learned from the warrant itself), then it certainly didn’t justify a “general” warrant or a so-called “roving” warrant.  Our Constitution doesn’t allow for general warrants. Period. Yet, the face of the warrant basically calls for it to be a general warrant:



> a. Any physical documents with classification markings, along with any containers/boxes (including any other contents) in which such documents are located, as well as any other containers/boxes that are collectively stored or found together with the aforementioned documents and containers/boxes;
> b. Information, including communications in any form, regarding the retrieval, storage, or transmission ofnational defense information or classified material;
> c. Any government and/or Presidential Records created between January 20, 2017, and January 20, 2021.


 — excerpt of the issued warrant

Item “c” Is incredibly over broad on its own. It says the magistrate judge allowed the government to search for *any* papers created over Trump’s entire first term.  But that’s not all:  look at item “a.”

That says that if something is “marked” as classified (which does not mean it still is classified”) they can take such documents etc together with the entire storage box in which it is found. Not exactly particularized nor is it related to a theoretical criminal act.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 18, 2022)

A compromise, keep the affidavit sealed and publish Jeffrey Epstein's address book, like they promised.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> If the search warrant application justified any search at all (which is plenty doubtful  from what we have learned from the warrant itself), then it certainly didn’t justify a “general” warrant or a so-called “roving” warrant.  Our Constitution doesn’t allow for general warrants. Period. Yet, the face of the warrant basically calls for it to be a general warrant:
> 
> 
> — excerpt of the issued warrant
> ...



...now let's harness this ZEAL for every jot and tittle of the law for EVERY AMERICAN.  Not just the Trump-god.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 18, 2022)

SweetSue92 said:


> You realize it looks now like the FBI leaked the story about he nuclear documents, then used the nuclear documents leak as reasoning for the search warrant.
> 
> Which they have done before.
> 
> Great move, Dems.


Sweet sue, the judge made his decision to legally issue a search warrant, via the evidence he was shown in the affidavit, which supported probable cause that the 3 alleged crimes listed on the warrant, were committed, and the evidence gathered could prove such..., and not by what was being reported....that's how it works!

The leaks about nukes could come from the witnesses or witnesses lawyers....or as claimed,.maybe the FBI or someone there....for the public, but that would not influence a judge's  decision on actual evidence, that has to support probable cause....


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> ...now let's harness this ZEAL for every jot and tittle of the law for EVERY AMERICAN.  Not just the Trump-god.


How about we just simplify this for you?  How about we all agree that President Trump *isn’t* an exception to the requirements demanding due process and equal protection of the laws?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Aug 18, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Sweet sue, the judge made his decision to legally issue a search warrant, via the evidence he was shown in the affidavit, which supported probable cause that the 3 alleged crimes listed on the warrant, were committed, and the evidence gathered could prove such..., and not by what was being reported....that's how it works!
> 
> The leaks about nukes could come from the witnesses or witnesses lawyers....or as claimed,.maybe the FBI or someone there....for the public, but that would not influence a judge's  decision on actual evidence, that has to support probable cause....



THe FISA judges issued warrants too.

You know those were bogus. Right?


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 18, 2022)

excalibur said:


> The Garland DoJ has asked the court to keep the affidavit in support of the search warrant of Mar-A-Lago sealed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He had an excellent reason for doing this:

Trump wanted him to


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 18, 2022)

miketx said:


>


LOL

I think.... 


not too funny what this country has come to..


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


the part that says it's OK for Hitlery to smash blackberries w/ Classified info on them but a military man takes a photo of the INSIDE of a submarine and he's in big trouble..

that part


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

justaschmuck9 said:


> the part that says it's OK for Hitlery to smash blackberries w/ Classified info on them but a military man takes a photo of the INSIDE of a submarine and he's in big trouble..
> 
> that part


Nothing says it was "I ok."
The matter was investigated and no criminal charges filed.
Period.
End of story.
That was a different case

It doesn't have anything to do with Trump.
And Hillary was not a POTUS.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> How about we just simplify this for you?  How about we all agree that President Trump *isn’t* an exception to the requirements demanding due process and equal protection of the laws?



...that appears to be what is happening.  

The only problem for you lot is that Trump is the one in the crosshairs this time 'round.  Suddenly you all are armchair DA's.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> So what if the search was "for political purposes"
> like keeping a dangerous tyrant from ever holding power again.
> You guys toss out that "political p
> 
> When you use the police and the courts to attack your political opponents, then you are the tyrant.


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 18, 2022)

No
When you commit crimes while in office that law enforcement has to investigate and when you abuse tge court system for your own benefit then YOU are the tyrant.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> ...that appears to be what is happening.
> 
> The only problem for you lot is that Trump is the one in the crosshairs this time 'round.  Suddenly you all are armchair DA's.


What you and your tawdry ilk overlook is the one thing you *should* be concerned about:

Trump is only in “crosshairs” because partisan politics has been allowed to take root in our DOJ and in the FBI. That’s ok with *you* because you’ve been brainwashed into assuming that “orange man bad.”  You tools never seem capable of extrapolation. Let me educate you. 

Come the midterms, the House is likely to become GOP. I recognize it is a bit less likely that the GOP will reclaim control of the Senate, but let’s say that happens too. 

If so, come January, Brandon is not going to be able to stop what’s coming. Pure political payback. And the investigations and subpoenas will fly. And in a couple more years you can expect Brandon and Wray and Garland etc., to be in the receiving end of the very treatment you now applaud. 

Be careful what you’ve already wished for. Payback is a bitch and the Democrap Party needs to be punished accordingly.  Until they learn to play within the rules. They haven’t been. They are on the cusp of finding out how it feels to be on the short end of the stick. 

Let’s compare notes after that has gone on for a few years.


----------



## Seymour Flops (Aug 18, 2022)

toobfreak said:


> Sorry, Magic Mushroom, but it is NOT all on security footage!  They do not have cameras in all 128 rooms!  Not even close.  Any moron would know that.
> 
> And they already admitted to going all through her wardrobe!


They're sure not going to have cameras in Melanias closet, videoing her putting in lingerie.

I love the selective secrecy. They won't provide the affidavit because it would reveal their investigative strategy? Do they not know that we all can see the strategy plainly after six years?

When they want negative spin against Trump out there, they leak like a sieve to their relay station media.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 18, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> No
> When you commit crimes while in office that law enforcement has to investigate and when you abuse tge court system for your own benefit then YOU are the tyrant.


Trump has not been charged for any crimes because there is no evidence of any crimes, but it does appear Biden is abusing his powers by ignoring the Constitution and using the DOJ for political purposes, and if that is true, then Biden, Garland and others involved in this search have committed crimes, crimes serious enough to warrant impeachment.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 18, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Biden has no idea what he is doing.


Might call that a 'tip of the Iceberg'....


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> What you and your tawdry ilk overlook is the one thing you *should* be concerned about:
> 
> Trump is only in “crosshairs” because partisan politics has been allowed to take root in our DOJ and in the FBI. That’s ok with *you* because you’ve been brainwashed into assuming that “orange man bad.”  You tools never seem capable of extrapolation. Let me educate you.



I'm sorry but you can't possibly "educate" me.  You simply lack the skill.

Thanks for the "offer" though.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> I'm sorry but you can't possibly "educate" me.  You simply lack the skill.
> 
> Thanks for the "offer" though.


It *is* difficult to educate a rock.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> It *is* difficult to educate a rock.



Especially a rock that has about 5 to 10 times the education you could even think about achieving.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 18, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Especially a rock that has about 5 to 10 times the education you could even think about achieving.


Zzzz.  You’re  truly quite dull. And since you don’t have any clue about my education, you wouldn’t know if what you just said is true about me.

And none of us know if your claims about yourself are true, either.

You remain a rock.

Back ON TOPIC:  Garland should just tell the judge that he believes that the entire thing (except for the names of and identifying information about the allegedly confidential sources, perhaps) should be unsealed and made available to the public.


----------



## Cardinal Carminative (Aug 18, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Zzzz.  You’re  truly quite dull. And since you don’t have any clue about my education, you wouldn’t know if what you just said is true about me.



Statistically speaking is unlikely you have the level of degrees I have.  It is not impossible but it is unlikely.



BackAgain said:


> And none of us know if your claims about yourself are true, either.



Correct.  



BackAgain said:


> You remain a rock.



That is closer than you might think.



BackAgain said:


> Back ON TOPIC:  Garland should just tell the judge that he believes that the entire thing (except for the names of and identifying information about the allegedly confidential sources, perhaps) should be unsealed and made available to the public.



Garland should just do what a prosecutor does and do his job.  He doesn't owe YOU a thing until he's done his job to completion.

I love how you guys wanted to lock Hillary up based on what you thought you heard about her, but Trump, oh, no, he must have EVERY accommodation available...so MUCH benefit of the doubt that you'd think he was a saintly, godly man!

Sorry but the double standard is annoying.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 20, 2022)

Care4all said:


> If Trump or any individual is charged with a crime derived from this warrant, they will get the affidavit contents, thru discovery.
> 
> If no one is charged once the Doj investigation is complete, then the affidavit content, will be released to the public, as well.
> 
> ...


What's the fear of releasing it ? It doesn't compromise any on going investigation. That's total bull crap and you know it.

Every American under the constitution in America is afforded the immediate right to face their accuser's whether on the street during a law enforcement action and again in the court room afterwards.

To hide anything is evidence of the corruption of our law enforcement by political forces. Asking to turn off the security camera system was another red flag in the operation. The waiting period was yet another red flag suggesting politics were involved. Then when doing the history of the FBI during the run up to the 2016 election and afterwards, there were alledged findings of corruption in agents like Comey, Page and Strzok who leaked and covered up information creating narratives that were happily adopted by the MSM for political purposes. Sad situation.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 20, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> What's the fear of releasing it ? It doesn't compromise any on going investigation. That's total bull crap and you know it.
> 
> Every American under the constitution in America is afforded the immediate right to face their accuser's whether on the street during a law enforcement action and again in the court room afterwards.
> 
> To hide anything is evidence of the corruption of our law enforcement by political forces. Asking to turn off the security camera system was another red flag in the operation. The waiting period was yet another red flag suggesting politics were involved. Then when doing the history of the FBI during the run up to the 2016 election and afterwards, there were alledged findings of corruption in agents like Comey, Page and Strzok who leaked and covered up information creating narratives that were happily adopted by the MSM for political purposes. Sad situation.


It's common practice to with hold the affidavit on search warrants.... especially involving national security, and witnesses.  Why should it be any different for Trump?  The law is executed without FEAR or FAVOR.

Trump never legally filed to release the warrant, never was a party to the suit requesting release.....

WHY?

He truly does not want the public to see it or his weight would have been made a part if the suit....so, he really really really, does not want it to be released to us!  He doesn't want us to know, everything he illegally removed.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 20, 2022)

Care4all said:


> Trump never legally filed to release the warrant, never was a party to the suit requesting release.....
> 
> WHY?
> 
> He truly does not want the public to see it or his weight would have been made a part if the suit....so, he really really really, does not want it to be released to us!  He doesn't want us to know, everything he illegally removed.



DUH......

By ERIC TUCKER and MICHAEL BALSAMO
Associated Press
  Published Aug. 11, 2022 Updated Aug. 12, 2022 12:49 PM PT

WASHINGTON —
A federal judge was to decide as soon as Friday whether to grant the Department of Justice’s request to unseal the warrant that authorized the FBI to search former President Trump’s Florida estate. Atty. Gen. Merrick Garland declared there was “substantial public interest in this matter,” *and Trump backed the warrant’s “immediate” release.*

The decision on whether to unseal the records lay with U.S. Magistrate Judge Bruce Reinhart, the same judge who signed off on the search warrant. *The Justice Department told the judge Friday afternoon that Trump’s lawyers did not object to the proposal to make it public.*

In messages posted on his Truth Social platform, Trump wrote, *“Not only will I not oppose the release of documents ... I am going a step further by ENCOURAGING th*e immediate release of those documents.”


----------



## MagicMike (Aug 20, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Especially a rock that has about 5 to 10 times the education you could even think about achieving.


Sorry....no.
You cannot be very "educated" if you support/defend/make excuses for Trump.
You have to be stupid.
Or maybe this "education" you speak of was purchased at Trump University?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 20, 2022)

Cardinal Carminative said:


> Statistically speaking is unlikely you have the level of degrees I have.  It is not impossible but it is unlikely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doosh.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 20, 2022)

iceberg said:


> Doosh.


Educated to his level of incompetency, perhaps?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 20, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Educated to his level of incompetency, perhaps?


Once you hit doosh status, my apathy kicks in.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> DUH......
> 
> By ERIC TUCKER and MICHAEL BALSAMO
> Associated Press
> ...


The affidavit....

Trump never became a legal party for the release of the warrant affidavit...


----------



## The Duke (Aug 21, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Sure he has.
> You know as well as I do he has broken plenty of laws.
> He just hasn't been charged yet.


So name one, pls.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 21, 2022)

Winco said:


> POS trump started the withdrawal and was so incompetent that he couldn't finish the job.
> 
> He was too busy crying Fake News, Stolen Election, Drain my Swamp, and "No, I don't take responsibility at ALL."
> 
> ...


The withdrawal was well thought out and Biden fucked it up royally. Seriously I doubt he could have fucked it up worse if he was intentionally trying to. I bet he'd fail at fucking it up worse if he was trying to from sheer incompetence.


----------



## The Duke (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> Garland’s protecting the integrity of the investigation, a concept with which Trumpistas aren’t very familiar.


Garland is compromised. They have dirt on him, bet.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2022)

BS Filter said:


> What law has he broken?











						President Trump's staggering record of uncharged criminal misconduct - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
					

Donald Trump has been credibly accused of committing at least 48 criminal offenses while president or campaigning for the presidency.




					www.citizensforethics.org
				




Scroll down the link, there is a chart, with statutes listed, that continues the next 4 pages.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

Delldude said:


> Might call that a 'tip of the Iceberg'....


And Biden's Whitehouse is the Titanic... I can hear the music playing as she slips beneath the waves come 2022. But then again the way these McConnell Republicans have been in the past, heck they'll be there with the life boat's trying to help as they take on to much weight and begin sinking themselves also. They are either that stupid to rescue their policies or the Demo-gods have the goods on them. It's one or the other.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> President Trump's staggering record of uncharged criminal misconduct - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been credibly accused of committing at least 48 criminal offenses while president or campaigning for the presidency.
> ...


It's so obvious what's going on, and you thinking that the American people can't see it uhhhh is certainly obvious that you would defend the devil himself come judgement day.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Garland is compromised. They have dirt on him, bet.


That or either he's just one of them. A cheap - - - - -


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> It's so obvious what's going on, and you thinking that the American people can't see it uhhhh is certainly obvious that you would defend the devil himself come judgement day.


Saving America from a fascist boob.  That’s what the people will think and go down in the history books.  Count on it!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


> The withdrawal was well thought out and Biden fucked it up royally. Seriously I doubt he could have fucked it up worse if he was intentionally trying to. I bet he'd fail at fucking it up worse if he was trying to from sheer incompetence.


It's what happens when the nation gets caught up in playing dirty partisan politics when choosing a leader. The Democrat's love fooling their base while attacking everyday average working class income's to pay for it all. Talk about breaking the lock off of the tool shed, and emptying it out with no desire to restock it. That's the Democrat's for ya.

Hopefully this nation is prepared to stop any steal in our elections this time. Hopefully. 

We need to have buckets of dye with the colors red and blue. Dip our thumbs, and press our fingerprint onto our ballot.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> Saving America from a fascist boob.  That’s what the people will think and go down in the history books.  Count on it!


If you can convince your people of that right onward, then have at it whilst the rest of us try to make it back out of your dark world.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


> So name one, pls.


He can't, because just like he said "he hasn't been charged yet" and if they try it after seeing how pathetic they've been trying to do it over the year's now, then they will seal their fate, and be labeled the Anti-American party forever.........

After 4+year's of helping American's while the Democrat's did nothing but fight Trump's policies of America first, instead of helping it's heard, Trump still remains victorious because the American people are smarter than the Democrat's understood about them.

The Democrat's depending on world think instead of American think has got this country where it is today ... Remember they were and still are the party of slavery, where as the only thing they've done is move the cotton fields abroad so that the American's here couldn't see the slave labor practices that were involved in manufacturing their products that are being sent back here under old American brand labeling. It fooled us for quite a while, and the folks that died during the civil war are rolling in their graves because of seeing that the ideology of slave labor practices lived on long after their passing.


----------



## Care4all (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> It's so obvious what's going on, and you thinking that the American people can't see it uhhhh is certainly obvious that you would defend the *devil* himself come judgement day.


You're wrong!  I would never defend Donald J Trump come judgement day!


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> "to protect the integrity of an ongoing law enforcement investigation that implicates national security."
> 
> What part of national security do you object to?


Or to hide the fact of a political witch hunt with no valid reason and to hide their own illegal actions, again.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> That's just stupid.
> It is all on surveillance footage.
> No one searched Melania's lingerie.
> These kind of claims just show how WEAK any defenses of Trump are.


Would that be the footage that the FBI wanted the cameras turned off so no one could watch what they were doing?

Nothing fishy about their actions to one such as you who is filled with so much hate.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> AKA....COPS.


Who still need a valid reason for their actions, not just political payback.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

Astrostar said:


> More Trump Cult bullshit.  Forget ever seeing that.  It would give away how his prosecution will proceed giving him a chance to refine his lies.


Would that be in response to how the democrats take all the time they need to refine their lies?


----------



## The Duke (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> What's the fear of releasing it ? It doesn't compromise any on going investigation. That's total bull crap and you know it.
> 
> Every American under the constitution in America is afforded the immediate right to face their accuser's whether on the street during a law enforcement action and again in the court room afterwards.
> 
> To hide anything is evidence of the corruption of our law enforcement by political forces. Asking to turn off the security camera system was another red flag in the operation. The waiting period was yet another red flag suggesting politics were involved. Then when doing the history of the FBI during the run up to the 2016 election and afterwards, there were alledged findings of corruption in agents like Comey, Page and Strzok who leaked and covered up information creating narratives that were happily adopted by the MSM for political purposes. Sad situation.


The agents involved in this thing are Strzok's crew.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Trump and family watched FBI Mar-a-Lago search on security camera from New York
> 
> 
> Christina Bobb says Trump and family ‘probably had a better view... because they had the CCTV’
> ...


Second hand claims by a biased writer and you believe it because it is what you want to believe.

Have you, personally, seen the tapes?  Or are you just relaying lies because your maste3rs tell you they are true and don't watch the man behind the curtain?


----------



## The Duke (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> President Trump's staggering record of uncharged criminal misconduct - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been credibly accused of committing at least 48 criminal offenses while president or campaigning for the presidency.
> ...


Isn't that funny how no crimes are alleged before 2016? 

That doesn't strike you as odd at all?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> You're wrong!  I would never defend Donald J Trump come judgement day!


Won't have to, because you will stand in judgement yourself come judgement day, and woe unto you on that day for supporting the Democrat's.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Isn't that funny how no crimes are alleged before 2016?
> 
> That doesn't strike you as odd at all?


Exactly.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> The affidavit....
> 
> Trump never became a legal party for the release of the warrant affidavit...


By Him and His lawyers not filing an objection, they did.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Would that be the footage that the FBI wanted the cameras turned off so no one could watch what they were doing?
> 
> Nothing fishy about their actions to one such as you who is filled with so much hate.


The camera's we're mysteriously turned off on Epstein also. Hmmmm.


----------



## Delldude (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> And Biden's Whitehouse is the Titanic... I can hear the music playing as she slips beneath the waves come 2022. But then again the way these McConnell Republicans have been in the past, heck they'll be there with the life boat's trying to help as they take on to much weight and begin sinking themselves also. They are either that stupid to rescue their policies or the Demo-gods have the goods on them. It's one or the other.


This is Biden's Katrina.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> President Trump's staggering record of uncharged criminal misconduct - CREW | Citizens for Responsibility and Ethics in Washington
> 
> 
> Donald Trump has been credibly accused of committing at least 48 criminal offenses while president or campaigning for the presidency.
> ...


Those would be statutes which they claim may be applicable to him and which he possibly maybe could have broken. Allegedly.


----------



## BackAgain (Aug 21, 2022)

Care4all said:


> You're wrong!  I would never defend Donald J Trump come judgement day!


You wouldn’t be in the position to defend anybody, 

While suffering In hell. 

🤣


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> If you can convince your people of that right onward, then have at it whilst the rest of us try to make it back out of your dark world.


Darkness is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

The Duke said:


> Isn't that funny how no crimes are alleged before 2016?
> 
> That doesn't strike you as odd at all?


Why would that be odd, he wasn’t president yet and he still had money to pay people/girls off?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> Those would be statutes which they claim may be applicable to him and which he possibly maybe could have broken. Allegedly.


Nope, the law doesn't apply to him just like it doesn't to the Democrat's.


konradv said:


> Darkness is in the eye of the beholder.


Well I behold darkness in the Democrat's big time bad, so you are correct.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> Why would that be odd, he wasn’t president yet and he still had money to pay people/girls off?


Missing the point, otherwise why did you on the left become so attentive to Trump once he became President, especially when the left is guilty of way worse than Trump could ever be found guilty of ??


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Well I behold darkness in the Democrat's big time bad, so you are correct.


It’s what you get for messing with Dark Brandon!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> It’s what you get for messing with Dark Brandon!


What the heck is dark Brandon ?


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> What the heck is dark Brandon ?


The opposite of Sleepy Joe.  You know, the one that’s been getting all sorts of things done to help ordinary Americans.  Y’all been saying “let’s go”.  So, he woke Congress out of the stagnation of the previous four years and got stuff done, rather than just talk about it, like Trump.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> The opposite of Sleepy Joe.  You know, the one that’s been getting all sorts of things done to help ordinary Americans.  Y’all been saying “let’s go”.  So, he woke Congress out of the stagnation of the previous four years and got stuff done, rather than just talk about it, like Trump.


More likely, he doesn't know what is being done in his name and doesn't comprehend it.  He just takes the one-sided praise and wonders what it about.


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> More likely, he doesn't know what is being done in his name and doesn't comprehend it.  He just takes the one-sided praise and wonders what it about.


Still better than Trump.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> Still better than Trump.


You know what they say about opinions (which this is).  Everyone has one and they produce the same result.


----------



## the other mike (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You know what they say about opinions (which this is).  Everyone has one and they produce the same result.


So, your opinions don’t stink, eh?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> So, your opinions don’t stink, eh?


No more than yours, but I admit that they are opinions, unlike you.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2022)

konradv said:


> The opposite of Sleepy Joe.  You know, the one that’s been getting all sorts of things done to help ordinary Americans.  Y’all been saying “let’s go”.  So, he woke Congress out of the stagnation of the previous four years and got stuff done, rather than just talk about it, like Trump.


Oh ok, so sleepy Joe is now Brandon who gets things done.... Bawaahahahahawahawaaaahaaaaawahhaaaaawahaeaaahaaaaaaaawww wait bawaahahahahawahawaaaahaaaaawahhaaaaawahaeaaahaaaaaaaawww


----------



## konradv (Aug 21, 2022)

beagle9 said:


> Oh ok, so sleepy Joe is now Brandon who gets things done.... Bawaahahahahawahawaaaahaaaaawahhaaaaawahaeaaahaaaaaaaawww wait bawaahahahahawahawaaaahaaaaawahhaaaaawahaeaaahaaaaaaaawww


*YEP*


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

konradv said:


> *YEP*


Does he even know what is being done in his name or that the blame will be his for actions committed by others when they continue to fail?  In other words, does he know what is being done in his name while he lies to the citizens about everything?


----------



## iceberg (Aug 22, 2022)

FBI Detroit chief during bungled Whitmer 'plot' sting now runs DC office that raided Mar-a-Lago
					

Steven D'Antuono ran the Detroit field office when, trial testimony alleges, it instigated, encouraged and facilitated what the government charges was a plot to kidnap Michigan Gov. Gretchen Whitmer.




					justthenews.com


----------



## konradv (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Does he even know what is being done in his name or that the blame will be his for actions committed by others when they continue to fail?  In other words, does he know what is being done in his name while he lies to the citizens about everything?


*YEP*


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

konradv said:


> *YEP*


Then he is not only mentally deficient he is evil as well, as are his devotees.


----------



## konradv (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Then he is not only mentally deficient he is evil as well, as are his devotees.


You’re talking Trump and his mindless minions, right?  Dark Brandon may look evil, but that’s just to let the Trumpistas know he means business.


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

konradv said:


> You’re talking Trump and his mindless minions, right?  Dark Brandon may look evil, but that’s just to let the Trumpistas know he means business.


Typ;ical democrat.  Making a statement makes you think it is true, eve3n when you take it as the opposite of what is said.

You poor little deficiently minded democrat.  Just keep believing those lies you spread and maybe, someday, someone else may consider your statements.  Continue to consider them false but consider them none the less.


----------



## konradv (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> Typ;ical democrat.  Making a statement makes you think it is true, eve3n when you take it as the opposite of what is said.
> 
> You poor little deficiently minded democrat.  Just keep believing those lies you spread and maybe, someday, someone else may consider your statements.  Continue to consider them false but consider them none the less.


Don’t like your own tactics getting thrown in your face, eh?


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

konradv said:


> Don’t like your own tactics getting thrown in your face, eh?


You would actually be the source for that.  And doing it poorly, too.


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 22, 2022)

MagicMike said:


> Nothing says it was "I ok."
> The matter was investigated and no criminal charges filed.
> Period.
> End of story.
> ...


that last line is a real joke. It is hte president who has the absolute right to classify or declassify, no one else. So there is all the more reason for hitlery to have been prosecuted.

And it's interesting to note how you think that just bc something was dismissed that should have been prosecuted, that is OK simply bc it was NOT and perfectly ethical.

I would never hire you to be an AG or anything else


----------



## justaschmuck9 (Aug 22, 2022)

BackAgain said:


> What you and your tawdry ilk overlook is the one thing you *should* be concerned about:
> 
> Trump is only in “crosshairs” because partisan politics has been allowed to take root in our DOJ and in the FBI. That’s ok with *you* because you’ve been brainwashed into assuming that “orange man bad.”  You tools never seem capable of extrapolation. Let me educate you.
> 
> ...


I would love for this to be true and it should definitely be true. But I have seen this movie before, where the Ds get away with murder and the Rs can't grab a paperclip of someone else's desk without getting slammed..


----------



## konradv (Aug 22, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> You would actually be the source for that.  And doing it poorly, too.


A source for YOUR tactics?!?!


----------



## Catman51 (Aug 22, 2022)

konradv said:


> A source for YOUR tactics?!?!


No, the source of your own tactics which you assign to others.  A true democrat sheep.  And to stupid to know it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 23, 2022)

Catman51 said:


> And to stupid to know it.


----------

